# Aware of eyesight



## Akkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I've got a new problem. I can't take my focus of my eyesight. It seems like I see for the first time. I'm very aware of my eyesight and it's freaking me out. You can't walk away from it or don't think of it because you have to see the whole day. Can anybody relate to this? Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

yes i can totally relate to it. i have had this since the onset of my dp/dr avbout 6 months ago. it is really damn scary i know. i am hoping that a medication will help me out with that. let me know how you get on.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I have this problem. I never noticed certain things about my eyesight and now I'm very aware of it and I can't take my mind off of it.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

It's not a big problem anymore, but it always has been a huge deal up until now. So weird having 2 cameras attached to your head that streams new info non stop no matter what. These days i just enjoy the gift of sight


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

Akkie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've got a new problem. I can't take my focus of my eyesight. It seems like I see for the first time. I'm very aware of my eyesight and it's freaking me out. You can't walk away from it or don't think of it because you have to see the whole day. Can anybody relate to this? Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yooooo I’m crying because this happened to me !!! It was debilitating and awful and by far the worst part of this shit !! Im sorry I cursed but gee whiz I’m so angry we had to go through this. It really takes the DR to another level. For me it’s calmed down and it’s really only aggravated when I have to drive which is everyday I hope it gets better


----------



## 138106 (Oct 15, 2019)

I can relate to this! Not just all my focus is on my sight but the phenomenon of seeing faces and things in random patterns, like when you see shapes that resemble stuff in the skies. Its normal but it feels like its the first time i see it and it terrifies me cause i'm thinking i'm about to go insane.


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

samsone700 said:


> I can relate to this! Not just all my focus is on my sight but the phenomenon of seeing faces and things in random patterns, like when you see shapes that resemble stuff in the skies. Its normal but it feels like its the first time i see it and it terrifies me cause i'm thinking i'm about to go insane.


That is weird!! I can't imagine dealing with that plus the feeling of seeing everything for the first time, being aware of your own eyesight and feeling behind your eyes. My period makes it so much worse


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

samsone700 said:


> I can relate to this! Not just all my focus is on my sight but the phenomenon of seeing faces and things in random patterns, like when you see shapes that resemble stuff in the skies. Its normal but it feels like its the first time i see it and it terrifies me cause i'm thinking i'm about to go insane.


seeing faces and patterns is common in HPPD you know? which also has DP/DR...


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

Im always aware of my eyesight, its truely a nightmare. I cant believe im ever looking through my eyes. Everything always seems brand new. I focus on my eyesight, then focus on my awareness itself and wonder how the hell i even exist. Get it constantly. Ill feel like im going insane or just intense fear of whats going on when it happens. Somewhat got over it for a while but for some reason, non of this makes sense still.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes. Following damaging temporal lobe seizures, I noticed every change of my eyes focus. It made my vision seem to be a slide show, rather than moving video. Then there was the introduction of heavy floaters which I can see now against the LED display of my computer,

and finally the frequent occurrence of ocular migraines with aura. The slide show effect slowly (very slowly as in years and not days) resolved. I still have the floaters and ocular migraines, though the migraine aura is not as long or strong as it once was in my youth.


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

Emptyflask said:


> Im always aware of my eyesight, its truely a nightmare. I cant believe im ever looking through my eyes. Everything always seems brand new. I focus on my eyesight, then focus on my awareness itself and wonder how the hell i even exist. Get it constantly. Ill feel like im going insane or just intense fear of whats going on when it happens. Somewhat got over it for a while but for some reason, non of this makes sense still.


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

It’s crazy because one day I woke up with that trapped behind my eyes/hyperawareness of my own eyesight shit. I first started with tunnel vision and that went on to whatever the exact opposite of that is and then this. It has calmed down a lot lately and I’m getting some relief but damn i don’t know if I’ll be able to return to how I was before DR exposed me to so much


----------



## Kmac0917 (Dec 3, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> Yes. Following damaging temporal lobe seizures, I noticed every change of my eyes focus. It made my vision seem to be a slide show, rather than moving video. Then there was the introduction of heavy floaters which I can see now against the LED display of my computer,
> and finally the frequent occurrence of ocular migraines with aura. The slide show effect slowly (very slowly as in years and not days) resolved. I still have the floaters and ocular migraines, though the migraine aura is not as long or strong as it once was in my youth.


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

This is the worst thing about my dr  like I cant look sharp enough. Ive been to a eye hospital but everything was okay, now I know its part of the dr.


----------

